# Cobble GOBL-R Seat Post - Owner's Chime In



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Somebody posted a picture of their new Cobble GOBL-R seat post on bike forums so I'm guessing these are finally shipping? I would love to hear some owner's chime in with impressions of this seat post.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw one in a bike shop last weekend. Weird looking. I'll stick to normal seatposts.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> Somebody posted a picture of their new Cobble GOBL-R seat post on bike forums so I'm guessing these are finally shipping? I would love to hear some owner's chime in with impressions of this seat post.


The good

It does work, surprisingly well
Easy to adjust

The bad

It's ugly
It adds weight
It has more set back than the normal 25mm
It changes angle when it compresses, even just normal weight so you have to taken that into account when adjusting the height and seat angle

Overall I like it as I think you can ride longer with more comfort


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, it has more setback than a standard post. When I got my S-Works Roubaix a few weeks ago it came with one on it, thought I would give it a try but couldnt because of the setback


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its odd that its got more setback, especially since setback is further exacerbated when the post is working to absorb the bumps and jolts. There again, Trek's seatpost Domane principle, as well as any flexible post (eg; Richey Flexlogic) also alters the angle when working as intended. But I'm not sure the reason behind Specialized putting more setback on this particular post unless it was a necessary approach to meet the vertical displacement number. Extra setback would not affect me since I run 9.8cm due to my leg and femur length. But I still don't like it being different from the others.


----------

